# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Playing classical mandolin on a modern instrument

## Minorkey

I'm not really a fan of bluegrass and country, tho there are some talented musicians in that field. But I have an A type mando, cheap as chips, needs a set up. But what I want to know is is it possible to play music from the renaissance/early music on a modern bluegrass type instrument? I assume the tuning is the same, GDAE, but are the strings the same on a period instrument?

----------


## Michael Neverisky

Notes are notes. I don't see why you couldn't play Early Music on a saxophone.

----------


## Minorkey

> Notes are notes. I don't see why you couldn't play Early Music on a saxophone.


Only the fact that I don't have a sax  :Wink: 
I do have a clarinet tho...

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

there is no "bluegrass type mandolin"...you can play any type of music on any type of mandolin... Chris Thile plays Bach on a F mandolin. 

A type mandolin with a good setup it's an excellent start...I recommend to you "Renaissance solos for mandolin" by John Holenko :Mandosmiley:

----------

brunello97, 

Minorkey

----------


## JonZ

There are individuals and groups who play period music on period instruments, but it is a stylistic choice, not a requirement.

----------


## Minorkey

I suppose the reason I posted this is because I am learning classical guitar via online lessons, but I also play steel string, which is a totally different beast. I thought there might have been a similar difference between the modern and the Renaissance mandolin.

----------


## Beanzy

There are mandolin players I know who play with various lute orchestras. They are playing the mandolino, mostly using the plucked finger techniques. Your guitar playing will help you get to grips with those techniques. 

However there’s no reason not to dive in to the material using the instrument you currently have. There are wonderful baroque mandolinists such as Anna Shivazappa who use a quill technique to superbe effect, gaining great projection and advantage in a concert situation. Here’s her you tube page link https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCdvvg2EWrhMbl5fKbzwh0_w
and her Pizzicar galante page... http://www.pizzicargalante.com/en/extraits/
For some inspiration have a look at their La Fürstenberg video for the emotion & phrasing possible. Another great thing is you get to play with some really funky & cool instruments
Mauro Squillante is an excellent source of information on the various styles practiced.

----------

Minorkey

----------


## Minorkey

Thanks Beanzy. I can't afford to buy another instrument or I'd get a bowl back. The instrument I have (Deacon M100A) needs work on the bridge but I have neither the skills or the agility to do it myself. I tried to set it up but one of the high e strings snapped and I just got a bit demotivated by it.

----------


## Michael Neverisky

> I thought there might have been a similar difference between the modern and the Renaissance mandolin.


Scale length is a difference, which would contribute to a difference in sound and, minimally, playability for some hands. But neither of those things make a Gibson-style arch top mandolin unsuitable for playing old melodies. 

Years ago, I heard renowned early music proponent Joseph Iadone play jazz on his lute. He led an Early Music ensemble at my school and encouraged everyone, regardless of their instrument, to play the music he loved. I think I had a Guild CE-100 at the time.

----------

Minorkey

----------


## mrmando

You can get yourself a custom-built gut-string 6-course baroque mandolino, but they don't come any cheaper than $2K, and not everyone can afford that amount.  Play the music you want to play on the instrument you have, and don't let anyone's prejudices hold you back. If you get to the point where someone wants to hire you for a baroque gig but only if you'll play an "authentic" instrument, you can tell them you'll do it if they'll pay you enough to purchase said instrument.

----------

DavidKOS, 

MERCVRIVS, 

Minorkey

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I play mandocello in the Oregon Mandolin Orchestra, but have played 2nd mando on my F5 Stiver. I do have a Lyon & Healy bowlback that has a nice light sound for Bach--would not work for bluegrass, I use the Stiver for that. But in the M1 and M2 sections of the orchestra we have a variety of bowls, F's and A's playing classical orchestral music. Think of the fun you'll have trying it out rather than correctness.

----------

Minorkey

----------


## Martin Ohrt

The tonal differences between bowlbacks and Gibson-style mandos are much smaller than those between classical and steel strung guitar. So you can use your A without sounding too different… The only thing I wouldn’t recommend is playing the only Gibson-style mandolin in an all-bowlback orchestra - it will cut through instead of blending with the others, and thus will disturb the orchestral sound.

----------


## Minorkey

> … The only thing I wouldn’t recommend is playing the only Gibson-style mandolin in an all-bowlback orchestra - it will cut through instead of blending with the others, and thus will disturb the orchestral sound.


No chance of that, I'm strictly solo  :Wink:

----------


## Beanzy

Although you are solo now, do have a rummage about on the internet for examples of mandolin & guitar duetting, mandolin orchestras and similar in the UK. We have lots of very diverse style players across the country and plenty of gatherings weekend camps, classes etc where your varied music backgrounds would find inspiration. Things to mention in no particular order would be the BMG http://www.banjomandolinguitar.org/ (bit of a dry site, but good organisation for activities, networking & participation)
simon Mayor & Hilary James, Hawlsey Manor, the Lute society, UK mandolin orchestras , Astute Music . Im highlighting those because they all offer inspiration and resources to give you inspiration as to how you mught build your own approach for development along your own way.
There is a good network across the country, but its not too visible because it really is very diverse, with people off on all sorts of individual pathways and projects. This can make things harder to pin down than networks based around individual styles. I feel very lucky that we have this diversity, but it can be a bit amorphous approaching things when new. 
Youre doing the right thing by reaching out via the Cafe as it pulls in many super players from across the globe. There is a less active uk focussed forum which I personally dont really make enough use of but its worth a rummage http://www.mandolin.org.uk/ 

All the best with getingbup,and running on your mandolin

----------


## Minorkey

Well I won't be playing any time soon, this thing really is garbage! Intonation is shot to hell. Oh well it was only cheap, and I can't afford a decent one.

----------


## JEStanek

If you want to play Renaissance music on a mandolin, you can.  You may be surprised by how affordable an old inexpensive but capable bowlback is like $200 or so. There were sooooo many built in the early 1900s at low cost in the USA.  These are perfectly servicable with LIGHT strings and some care in shopping to ensure the neck is straight and stable.

That said, you can in fact play on any mandolin that music.  The Carved top and back Gibson F style mandolin (A style is essentially the same), was made to play classical music in mandolin orchestras and project better than a bowl back.

I like Allan Alexander's books/CDs for Renaissance music. It starts off pretty easy and you can work up.

Jamie

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Minorkey

> If you want to play Renaissance music on a mandolin, you can.  You may be surprised by how affordable an old inexpensive but capable bowlback is like $200 or so. There were sooooo many built in the early 1900s at low cost in the USA.  These are perfectly servicable with LIGHT strings and some care in shopping to ensure the neck is straight and stable.
> 
> That said, you can in fact play on any mandolin that music.  The Carved top and back Gibson F style mandolin (A style is essentially the same), was made to play classical music in mandolin orchestras and project better than a bowl back.
> 
> I like Allan Alexander's books/CDs for Renaissance music. It starts off pretty easy and you can work up.
> 
> Jamie


$200, thats like what, £100 here in the UK?

----------


## Drew Egerton

If you want to hear the differences in a classical style mandolin and an F5 (also meant for classical originally by the way but famous for bluegrass) then check out Mike Marshall and Caterina Lichtenberg playing together. They have an excellent new CD entitled Third Journey with a very wide range of tunes showcasing both mandolin styles.

----------

DavidKOS, 

JEStanek

----------


## Beanzy

If you put feelers out there getting a decent playable bowl-back or archtop mandolin can be done for relatively little money in the UK, but you need to know what's junk & what’s a gem, they can look awfully similar to the uninitiated, but there are many people across the country who can give you a steer in the right direction.

One of our users on here Tavy regularly restores mandolins to playability for what seems like very good value. Maybe get in touch about what his assessment of your Deacon would be, or better still what restorations he may have underway that might be worth a closer look.

People also will upgrade and you can find excellent bargains popping up in the Uk on the classifieds here on the cafe. If you get linked up with someone properly experienced with mandolins around your way, you might find someone to pop along to a local shop with to see if there are any hidden gems lurking there. I picked up a neglected beauty for very little money that would be a lifetime mandolin for any classical player. Lady luck does smile on us sometimes, but if you get someone who really knows what they're at, you could be in a good position to spot it.

----------


## Minorkey

Is it normal for a mandolin to have a zero fret? I've not seen it on videos I've watched so far, but mine has it.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe



----------


## Beanzy

> Is it normal for a mandolin to have a zero fret? I've not seen it on videos I've watched so far, but mine has it.


The norm would be to not have a zero fret, but they are not uncommon. 
Many german-made mandolins seem to come with a zero fret. Some players definitely prefer them to just having a nut. 
It certainly wouldn’t pose any issues from a playing or repertoire point of view.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Minorkey

Just look at the bridge tho... :O

----------


## Beanzy

Carved by the Flintstones. But that kind of thing is very easily sorted by someone who knows what theyre at. 
First stop would be to get thee to a decent luthier for a set up. Youd be amazed what a well set up bridge, nut, fret level and set of strings can do for your instrument, even if they are not high quality components. The real trick is not to just look at the components, rather the skill needed to fit & fettle them well. Many go down the new bits route too soon, where it really needs a skilled set up. If you find a good luthier up there theyll flag up any bits they think are no hopers, but theyll make a huge difference by setting up and shaping the components that are already on your mandolin. This doesn't need to be high end luthier stuff, just a good honest person who isn't your average guitar jocky who hardly touches acousitc instruments. A decent in shop luthier will get that up and running properly for you. Just check for recommendations locally. It shouldnt cost much time or money to see you right.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Minorkey

> Carved by the Flintstones. But that kind of thing is very easily sorted by someone who knows what they’re at. 
> First stop would be to get thee to a decent luthier for a set up. You’d be amazed what a well set up bridge, nut, fret level and set of strings can do for your instrument, even if they are not high quality components.


I do have access to a good set up man, he has worked wonders on two instruments of mine (a guitar and a ukulele) but I lack the funds at the moment, and Christmas looms.

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

> I do have access to a good set up man, he has worked wonders on two instruments of mine (a guitar and a ukulele) but I lack the funds at the moment, and Christmas looms.


you can do it yourself, it's not that hard...just read this post:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...by-Rob-Meldrum

Rob Meldrum will send you the ebook, follow the instructions and voilá!  :Mandosmiley: 

..

----------


## Minorkey

> you can do it yourself, it's not that hard...just read this post:
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...by-Rob-Meldrum
> 
> Rob Meldrum will send you the ebook, follow the instructions and voilá! 
> 
> ..


I think I've been here before. Had an ebook on mandolin set up, but for some reason I was unable to act upon it.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Just look at the bridge tho... :O


Your music might also sound a bit better with a full set of strings. Those also look a bit worn or old. Maybe time for a new set.




> I do have access to a good set up man, he has worked wonders on two instruments of mine (a guitar and a ukulele) but I lack the funds at the moment, and Christmas looms.


You have three months to Christmas. Hey, you can ask for a luthier mandolin set up for Christmas.  :Smile:

----------


## Minorkey

> Your music might also sound a bit better with a full set of strings. Those also look a bit worn or old. Maybe time for a new set.
> 
> 
> 
> You have three months to Christmas. Hey, you can ask for a luthier mandolin set up for Christmas.


The strings were put on new, and snapped the day I got it home

----------

